# Nice sites between Calais and Cologne?



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All

We are off on our first time abroad with the van the middle of next week. We have a Christening to go to in Cologne on the 23rd, and have a place to stay for that.

We intend to take a slow drive from Calais and would like a choice of two or three sites en-route. Any recomendations? and any advice on the best route to take for a newbie to get the feel of driving a van on the continent for the first time.

After the Christening we are going down to the Black Forest area /Romantic route for seven to ten days 

Thanks

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Belgium:

Camping Memling Brugge?

Netherlands:

This site is perfect for a night or two and the thermal baths are great (so is the hot stone massage but that is a bit expensive).

www.kleinvink.nl/

If you go via Arcen, then it is a much nicer route than Bruxxels!

Any Use?

Trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's an easy drive from Calais to Koln, you could do it in a day easily but if you want a stopover en route then the Brugge suggestion is a good one. Personally I'd stay on the aire rather than Memling but the price is about the same so not a lot of difference. I can't think of anywhere else I'd recommend but you can easily occupy a couple of days in Brugge, it's a beautiful city with lots to see and magnificent chocolate shops everywhere.

BTW: If you're visiting Koln, have you got your umwelt sticker?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43830-umwelt.html


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, keep them coming.

Gaspode, our friends are in Hürth-Gleuel, so outside the umwelt area, but thanks for the reminder.

Val


----------

